
Benchmarking Tornado's sessions - mcxx
http://milancermak.posterous.com/benchmarking-tornados-sessions-0
======
frognibble
The title of the blog post implies that Tornado has support for sessions. This
is not the case. The author of the blog post is benchmarking his own
extensions to Tornado.

